# hp pavillion dv2000 wont start



## Nicostefan

hey there , 
i have an hp pavillion dv2000 and yesterday night it was running all right at night , i turned it off and went to sleep . today i tried to turn it on but i t wont start . the power light is on and all the keyboard lights are on , except for the caps lock and the num look , the screen is showing nothin, iam thinkin that electricity is reaching to the device but it wont start , nothing appears on the screen and i know that the pc didnt start . can anyone help me on this ?


----------



## TriggerFinger

no display on screen? try using external monitor... 

whatever the result... let us know.


----------



## Nicostefan

hey helllo there , i tried that but it is not a monitor problem , i donno what it is but i cant hear anything when i turn the pc on , i mean usually when i turn it on i hear the fan and the hard disk , but now there are absolutely no sounds at all , only the power light is on and the DVD is on too nothing else , no keyboard nothing , the computer does not start at alll, somehow it gets electricty but it wont start . what do you THINK ?


----------



## TriggerFinger

hi.. try removing the battery... run it on AC power only... if this does not work.. try removing RAM (one at a time)... if still does not work.. replace and use RAM module known to work or better a new one. by the way, when you power ON, do you see the HDD LED blink?


----------



## Nicostefan

i tried running it using the Ac power only , didnt work , and about the RAM , iam not so much of an expert and this is the first time i deal with a laptop so i donno where it is and about the HDD LED blink i donno what it is ?


----------



## Nicostefan

hello there , iam still having this problem with the pc , and if the HDD LED blink is that when the screen blinks when the computer starts, then it is not workng cuz the screen doesnot blink at all . absolutely nothin happens with the screen , iam thinking this could be a power supply problem .


----------



## TriggerFinger

is this laptop yours? no offense, i am just asking because as per your reply you said you do not know where the RAM/memory is located and if this is not your personal property, any wrong move on your part can cause some more damage.

HDD LED blinking? that means there is a symbol of a harddrive in your laptop that lights up or blinks each time you use it. if you do not see this, and there is nothing on screen, i do not think there is still much more that you can do.

bring it to a repair shop for professional help


----------



## petdv2000mos

I had the same problem with my dv2415nr...i arranged a service and they change the motherboard...the company wrote: replacement of faulty motherboard. it's for free if you are in warranty


----------



## Integra1994rs

HP Dv2000 has that common problem with their motherboard (all lights are on but no video display) the only thing you can do is replace the motherboard. The weak thing about it is that HP only offices a one year warranty and most of the motherboard starts to fail at 16 months. Take a look at Ebay there are a bunch of dv2000 for sale with the same problem. The cost is around $300-450 to replace the motherboard maybe even more. DON’T BUY DV2000!!!!!!!


----------



## Carssson

I just had the same thing happen to me. It worked last night and when I turned it on this morning only the specialty lights were on and it won't start, no matter what I do. I HAVE to buy a motherboard? Great. 
What if I have a really important video? Will it still be on my ram?


----------



## Carssson

Does anybody know what kind of motherboard I need to get? I want to get one cheap off ebay or something, I don't want to put too much money into this P.O.S.
... and again, will all my files and such be saved?


----------



## Steve Irbo

Have had the very same problem on the DV2000. The keyboard lights up, the hdd spins, the Dvd spins and then nothing! I think this is a component issue somewhere in the circuitry and it breaks at approx 14 months!


----------



## fsj

I've a Pavilion dv6000 for under 2 years and is experiencing similiar proble, switch on , blue lights on, but not light on cap or number locks... if this is a known default, should hp do something about it? so is the general view that a replacement motherboard is needed?


----------



## Carssson

Well, I'm over my 1 year warranty and HP said they would still replace my computer because of this problem. I had to wait on the phone 50 minutes and they wanted me to take out the HD and memory then stick it back in. Tell them you know it's the mother board and already did that crap. Anyways, they are sending me a box and it's all free.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/dv2000-failed-to-load-up-306772.html


----------



## fsj

Here is a link to HP site about this known hardware issue and information regarding what to do.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&docname=c01087194

I have contacted the help desk this afternoon and they aknowleged problem and is arranging to pick up my laptop for repair free of charge!:smile:


----------



## castrocomp

I was able to contact HP and this particular DV2000 laptop is a recall item for a defective motherboard.

Good Luck


----------



## risdiv

facing problem with dv2000 hp nothing comes on the screen all lights turns on on the keaboard. what is the problem and is their any site we can fixup the problem from


----------



## mandyjane

If you are still experiencing these problems with your laptop you could try this link http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us
Mandy
HP


----------



## dgagzuni

I had the same exact problem! I have the HP dv2000 too. Quite a while ago it started to not work well the same thing that you described happened. I realized it was the mother board and replaced it. becuase at the time HP wouldn't do anything for me.
But it worked for only a month and then started doing the same thing again. All the lights came on and nothing on the screen. Some months later when it wouldn't work at all again, I chated with the HP online support and by then they had a recall on my laptop and they offered to fix it for free. I just had to send it in and they would take care of it. I sent it in and I recieved it back. Now it works great! Hope you are can do the same Go to the HP official site and go the the online support for our model laptop.


----------



## timewilltell

Had the same problem today with my dv2200 not starting (motherboard graphics). I looked around and found a temporary fix. I turned on my laptop and sat it down on my couch and put pillows up against the vents. I let it sit there to heat up. About 30 mins later I heard a pop and the laptop turned off. I pushed the power button and my laptop started up like normal. I don't know how dangerous this can be, but it worked.


----------



## heelsgirl1

This same issue has happened to my HP dv2000 just yesterday. Lights work, but there's no display and keys don't work. It appears dead other than the lights although the DVD drive will open. I called HP last night and they want $318 to replace the motherboard and said it is not under warranty, although some frighteningly similar models with a slightly different serial number are receiving the benefit of an extended warranty. So, what's up with this? I feel like HP is messing with me. How can some models have faulty motherboards and mine not?


----------



## dgagzuni

I have the dv2000 and it did have the extended warranty. Maybe the time has passed the extended warranty date? I had problems with my motherbaord before they knew of the issues with the mother boards apparently because in the beginning they didn't know what I was talking about. Then I replaced the Motherboard on my own for $300 But that one must have been faulty too because that lasted 1 month and then the same thing happened. That's when I researched and found some models had an extended warrany. I called and they told me mine was one of them. How long have you had your laptop? My problem started one month after I had it. It would sometimes not start and other times it would until it finally never started.


----------



## heelsgirl1

The 1 yr warranty expired in April. I had no problems until last week when it would not start up. If the problem is with the dv2000, I don't see why mine would not be eligible. HP didn't indicate there was a time limit, jst that mine is not eligible.


----------



## Carssson

Heelsgirl: You are in luck.
I posted on this thread a year ago... When I had my HP, it was a couple of months past the 1 year warranty. However, I called anyways when this problem happened. Tell them you have this motherboard problem (trust me, they are getting a lot of complaints, they know EXACTLY what you are talking about) ... they will warranty this problem up to 2 years. If you bought your computer within two years, they will fix it, and pay for the shipping, completely free. It's not up for debate, it's a fact... so everyone stop asking the same question. Call them and let them fix it for free. 

My Father's HP had the same problem... and I was fed up with these crappy computers... so I am now on a Macbook. I recommend it! 50 times better in every way. 

Good luck


----------



## dziedzorm

I have an hp refurbished laptop model dv 2000 which i started using in April this year.
Recently, it started developing faults.the problem is that anytime i press the power button, the keyboard lights comes on, the optical drive works, the battery light also comes on when i plug the charger but the screen is totally blank, nothing appears on the screen at all. I don't know what the problem is, in fact I'm frustrated. Please help me.


----------



## heelsgirl1

Carssson, I did call, and I told them it was the motherboard. They said the motherboard issue does apply to my serial number, even though it's a dv2000. Any further suggestions?


----------



## Carssson

I would tell them, "obviously it does apply to my computer, because my motherboard is fried just like everyone elses!" 
I mean if it is a dv2000, I don't know how they can justify fixing some, while leaving out yours... they obviously use some of the same parts, it's still a dv2000. I guess if they don't budge, there is nothing you can do if your computer isn't listed. Just be sure never to buy an HP/Compaq again. Let them know that too.


----------



## Raylo

Oh, man... this is EXACTLY what happened to my Gateway NX570XL. So many of these have failed spare mobos are $$ and hard to find. No relief from Gateway. I was actually thinking of getting a HP next time for hopefully better support and parts availabilty but this thread makes me wonder......


----------



## wesley_lipps

TRY THIS TRY THIS IT WORKS

Hey all I also have a pavilion dv2000 that displayed a black screen and just the blue lights. I read a forum and a HP tech wrote if you hold the insert and scroll keys down and then push and hold the power key all at the same time it will reboot the bios in the laptop. The laptop will power for a moment then it will shut down release keys and turn back on. I had to do this a couple of times but it worked. I have had to do this once or twice since but better then replacing the motherboard. Good luck and if this works for you as well pass it on.......


----------



## buick83

I tried the solution with the Insert and the Scroll key and it worked for me the first time. I let it start in safe mode just to be safe and then shut it down and restarted it. It hung on the reboot and I had to perfrom the action again (start holding Ins and Scroll and Power twice) and it managed to bring it up again. I'm going to keep testing to see if this is a perminant solution or if the issue will remain a problem.


----------



## djabraba

should all hp dv2000 owners with problems do a class action? i think we can win


----------



## twinynumber2

OMG!! my laptop has bee a paper weight for 4 months!!! and this WORKED!!!!!! i can't believe it!! we"ll see how long it lasts!! But I'm super excited right now!!!


----------



## smashingly

I have just fixed a Pavilion dv2500 for a friend. The symptoms were:

All LEDs and indications of life = OK
No display at all, not even backlighting
No boot-up

After reading many forum posts and checking the hard disk, and removing the CMOS battery for half an hour, I got it to start. But it died again during Vista boot-up. I removed one of the 1GB SODIMM memory modules and this resolved the problem. The cause? Faulty memory. The dv2500 uses shared RAM as video memory, therefore if you have a faulty memory module, you'll get no start-up at all, the system won't pass POST (power-on self-test) because it either (a) detects the memory module as faulty, or (b) it cannot pass the graphics system; it cannot display any POST result regarding memory because the graphics adapter (in my case) was using the memory contained on this module (if the 2nd module was faulty, the system probably would have started, but crashed later once Windows had booted).

I do believe that with Pavilions exhibiting these sorts of symptoms, the issue is always going to be hardware, and in the case of a machine that appears to be awake and accessing its DVD drive and hard disk, but not booting, that means it's not passing POST, and not displaying anything, which points to memory failure (or any other number of motherboard issues).

Hope this helps someone out there fix their problem too.

regards

Ash
PS: I did try all the other fixes like removing battery/power and holding down power, etc. I tested this very scientifically by putting the memory back and taking it out to prove that it was the cause.


----------



## donkey_pasta

After performing the keyboard combination described in post #29 my dv2000 finally displayed the screen again. Then I flashed the BIOS to the most recent version (my computer has an AMD chipset) found here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...1-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=1817074&os=228

If you aren't running a Windows OS, you can alternatively boot MiniXP from Hiren's boot disc to perform the flash (because it's a Windows EXE).

I haven't experienced the blank screen since. Hopefully the BIOS flash fixed the issue permanently. Thanks for posting wesley_lipps!


----------



## khanjjee

*HP DV2000 or DV6000 Blank Screen Nvidia VGA Display problem *

If your HP pavilion dv2000 & dv6000 is having a problem at start-up the laptop beeps once long and two short ones. When you hit the power button, it would be on all the blue lights i.e sound, quick play, caps_lock etc and run fan too. but no screen no display and totally black screen. 

My suggestions to solve this difficult and intricate issue (if warranty expired) .

Suggestion 1:- 

 a- Reset Battery for 10 mnts 
 b- Reset Ram (DDR) 10 mnts
 c- Reset HDD 10 mnts

(I hope you will get success to your laptop) if not then use suggestion 2:

Suggestion 2:- 

a- Reset Battery 
 b- Plug Power Charger pin in laptop without battery for 10 mints
 c- Unplug charging 
 d- Re- plug charging pin and press power button for 40 seconds and
during pressing the power key unplug power pin.
e) Now at last again re-plug power key and press normally power 
on key. 

I wish and hope you will get rid to HP headache problem successfully and will save 300$ .(which normally cost of motherboard) 

The last & final solution is Contact to any Hp Service center (nearest)


----------

